
Otto Aviation: Introducing the Celera 500L - mr_overalls
https://www.ottoaviation.com/
======
mytailorisrich
The pronunciation is slightly different in English but in French Celera is
pronunced exactly as scelerat [1]

[1]
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/scelerat](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/scelerat)

